# East River (hwy 87) Copper Head Bream



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

.


This morning we explored East River up stream about 5 miles then out in the bay a mile or two. First trip for both my buddy and myself so we started out the day just looking.

With the exploration over with we went back up the river to fish a little. Picked up a few tiny bream and stumpknockers then finally tied up on what appeared to be a stumpknocker hole. Didn't have a trolling motor so just tied up here and there and fish a little while then moved on if there was no bite. At the stumpknocker hole I landed a nice copper head bream and lost another the same size, back to back bite...and that was it except for the stumpknockers. The copper head was a surprise. You don't catch them just everywhere and one for me is rare. 

It got hot so we quit at 10:30. Now the afternoon rains have set in.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey! That's my hat!

Good looking bream. What was bait of choice today?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sir

that looks like a bull blue gill to me. maybe not common in the east river but very common around these parts.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> Sir
> 
> that looks like a bull blue gill to me. maybe not common in the east river but very common around these parts.



Where is "around here"..... another name is coppernose bluegill. I know of a local pond that has them but it's private. They sure grow big where they are located. 
:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*straw hat*



Bodupp said:


> Hey! That's my hat!
> 
> Good looking bream. What was bait of choice today?


We used crickets. Also, love my new straw hat. The wide brim is far superior to a cap for sun protection.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a nice one.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

A good un for sure!


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

That is a T.O.Y. Bluegill &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Like the bream, and the hat but love the life jacket. Been thinking that since I fish and run lines by myself, one of those might not be a bad idea. How do you like it?


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

a nice tata bream and beautiful little river!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pretty fish


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome! Wish I was there


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

We had our pond stocked with copperhead blue gill when I was a kid and man are those things mean. I've never caught any in the rivers around here though.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Like the bream, and the hat but love the life jacket. Been thinking that since I fish and run lines by myself, one of those might not be a bad idea. How do you like it?


Forgot my straw hat today and left it in the car. Ball caps was all I had. Missed the hat.

On the pfd this type is easy to get used too and easy to wear. I always wear it when running and most of the time when just fishing. Only time I may take it off is out in the hot blazing with no shade. Have been wearing it more and more since I fell out of the boat a couple of years ago without a jacket. When I fish alone I never take it off.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Studly bream fer sure.....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

(When I fish alone I never take it off)
THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

706Z said:


> (When I fish alone I never take it off)
> THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't either when I'm by myself.


----------

